# How Old Are You?



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Im 17 
Turning 18 at the end of August


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> Just wondering if I am the oldest person here. I am 50-years-young  Hoping that some other "old timers" like me are still enjoying their horses.


I have quite a few years on you LOL


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

52 next month. I think, if I remember right. What were we talking about again?


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I'm 19.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

32 here. Uggg, Sept is around the corner.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

23 here! Glad to see I'm not the only one not in my teens on here!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm 18, I'll be 19 in August.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 28 - will be 29 this fall. I have decided this is my last birthday & I will grow no older. LOL.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesterday, I was told I looked like I was 28. Hmm, I must have started having children early. My oldest is 20. I'm 45 and Spyder is old enough to be my mother!!!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

19 here. :]


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm 22.
Although I'm routinely mistaken for a high school student :\ I'm sure I'll appreciate looking young once I'm older, but at the moment it's just annoying lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 19 :]


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I'm 18.. turning 19 in September. 

Quixotic: Thats exactly what happens to me all the time.. agreed- its so annoying sometimes!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Interesting mix of ages 

Glad I am not the only oldster on board. Makes my aching joints feel a bit better to know I have company


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Im 14


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

15, 16 in August *sigh*
I always feel so young, in a bad way, since all my friends are/have turned 17...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am enjoying life at 25. Yee-haw :/ LOL I don't know about everyone else but I very seldom feel my age. Sometimes I feel 5 and other times I feel 80. So much fun.

I really like this community because there are so many people of different ages and experience that there is an answer for almost every question and usually someone around to share a particular experience with who will understand.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I am 27


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I am also of the AARP crowd! :lol: Still surprises me when I allow myself to think about it. Age truly is just a number and not a frame of mind. For those of you lower on the "hill", it really does just get better and better. If it doesn't, well who cares, can't remember what I did yesterday sometimes, so I just "fill in the blanks"! :wink:


----------



## Bramble (May 26, 2009)

This post has just made me feel a whole lot better, i've just joined today and was worried that it would be full of teenagers (i'm 21, 22 next week ).

P.S pleased to meet you all.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I'm somewhere in the middle.... I think Joshie could be my mother... I mean... if she started young that is....


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I am now 41 ( ouch ) Have been riding for 24 years and have owned horses for 20.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Eighteen years old here


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

25, a mommy of a 5 y/o. Great way to feel young... people always think I'm a teenager


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

150​ 
But us Irish live forever


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...I'm somewhere in the middle.... I think Joshie could be my mother... I mean... if she started young that is....


You are bad, MEAN Old, farmpony. Just how early would I have had to start? Ten or 12? I'd like to point out that honesty has allowed me to age gracefully. Give up your thieving ways and you'll start aging much better!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> 150


You're even older than Spyder?:shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

9...Joshie... You'd had to have started when you were ...9


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL!!!! Josie, you crack me up girl!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

im 18! =)


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

18.
will be 19 December 28th


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Cat said:


> I'm 28 - will be 29 this fall. I have decided this is my last birthday & I will grow no older. LOL.


 
Lol, don't worry, my grandpa is still 27.

I'm 16, but I look 13, bleh


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

16. will be 17 at the end of august =]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 21, will be 22 in August Though i'm always told I look lots younger.


----------



## kko (Apr 20, 2009)

29.

hey im the same age as my grandma, she stopped aging sooooo long ago.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll be 18 in August. :]
My grandma stopped aging at 30. Ha ha.


----------



## spazzattack (Mar 25, 2009)

Turned 16 in February, lol.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

30. Been raised on horses - first trail ride was when I was 4 months old (ma still rides at 60, and my mentor I ride with is 81) Some days I think I've spent more time on than off. lol I have 2 boys - 6 years old, and 4 months old. The 6 yr.old rides his pony in the back yard


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 28.. although I've been mistaken for 22 and 25 several times in the last couple of months  LOL, I love that


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

19 will be 20 august 4th! people normally say im like 15. sucks lol..


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm 21 this year


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*16*! 

Turning *17* in september


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think im the youngest

Im 13


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

appylover31803 said:


> I'm 21, will be 22 in August Though i'm always told I look lots younger.


You're 10 days younger than me! I'll be 22 in August also.


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm 28, not looking forward to turning 29 in september. I am glad to see there is a wide variety of ages and experience in these forums


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm 18 (will be 19 in December), although I look 16. I hate it! :evil:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I think im the youngest
> 
> Im 13


*Raises Hand*
Thirteen as well!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

38 yrs old here.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Im 13!!!! Mwhahaha


----------



## lsucajun8 (May 28, 2009)

Hello. Im new here but I am 18, 19 in October.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

So glad to see everyone, young and old and in between!

Horses really bring folks together


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

23 but I will be 24 on monday june 8th


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> So glad to see everyone, young and old and in between!
> 
> Horses really bring folks together


Yeah.......I am old and falling apart but I still have enough strengh still to push a future husband when he steps on a banana peel and has willed all his money to me.......


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

22yrs here, 23 in a couple of weeks 
x


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

17, I wasn't expecting this much variety in the age groups on here. I must say I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx (Jun 1, 2009)

I am 16.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm 27


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I turned 40 in April, some days I feel much younger other days I feel like I'm the one with one foot on the banana peel!


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

SHEES< glad to see this come up, I was wondering 

33 here! How many guys are one this site is my next question!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Cayuse said:


> SHEES< glad to see this come up, I was wondering
> 
> 33 here! How many guys are one this site is my next question!


Quite a few and they are all required to enter my special place to err.........ummm...pass inspection upon which time they are hands off to anyone but me.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'm 24, and it makes me happy to see people of all ages interacting here.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

32 next month. However I am in college (getting my bachelors in nursing) and when I tell people I have a 7 year old people look at me so weird. When they ask how old I am and I tell them a look of relief comes across their faces (I go to a private christian university) and I get OH! I thought you were 22 or 23. So you may hate it now girls but when you are 30 and still getting carded you will be so appreciative!

Side note on my 21st birthday I was asked at a shoe store if I was 15. LOL


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Yeah.......I am old and falling apart but I still have enough strengh still to push a future husband when he steps on a banana peel and has willed all his money to me.......





Spyder said:


> Quite a few and they are all required to enter my special place to err.........ummm...pass inspection upon which time they are hands off to anyone but me.


Only the poor and not so bright will go for you! By your own admission you're old and falling apart but wish to do in your future spouse. 

Spyder is her last name, guys. Black is her first name and Widow is her middle name. :shock:


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

LOL @ Joshie

i am 38 yrs old


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 24 going on 14


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

14..15 in september 







as a lot of other people have mentioned, its really nice to have such a diverse age group of people on the forum.

it really helps me to open my eyes and listen to the views of others instead of focusing on the y generation to which i belong (with the myspace, msn, 'like' in front of every word and other such things)




















i have a feeling i just made no sense.

sometimes i tend to babble aimlessly using big words


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I am 40 & a first time horse owner. I started coming to this sight to read tips and decided I might as well join!


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

25 here


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

im fourteen, turning fifteen on september 11.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

lsucajun8 said:


> Hello. Im new here but I am 18, 19 in October.


 I too am 18... 19 in October lol.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm 18, I turn 19 January 16, 2010. 

I do horse training for a couple that are in their 60s, they both still ride. I might have to introduce them to this site, they'd like to meet more horsey people especially some in their own age bracket. They always tell me how they feel so ancient.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I am twenty-two at the moment, but feel far older. I suppose that happens when you've been married for years and go to bed at 8 p.m. on a Saturday night.


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

I will be 50 yrs old in September.


----------



## kellyp (Jan 4, 2009)

i'm 24 not looking forward to the big 1/4 century in dec


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

31 here 32 in July


----------



## red neck happy trails (Jun 13, 2009)

12! :d and lovin every second of it! <3


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

;-) Well without mentioning age, I have grandkids as old as most of yall, My oldest son is 41, and the other day when I was thrown off one of my horses I am working with I felt like I was 80, Great site and enjoy the comraderie of the group, you are all good folks and thanks for sharing your experiences with me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

brokencinch said:


> ;-) Well without mentioning age, I have grandkids as old as most of yall, My oldest son is 41, and the other day when I was thrown off one of my horses I am working with I felt like I was 80, Great site and enjoy the comraderie of the group, you are all good folks and thanks for sharing your experiences with me.


 
So you may be giving Iride a run for his money in the age catagory? I believe Iride is in his early 60's.


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> *Raises Hand*
> Thirteen as well!


ME TO!!!!!!!! 14 in a week tho =]


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

Spyder said:


> So you may be giving Iride a run for his money in the age catagory? I believe Iride is in his early 60's.


 
Ditto on that Spyder, Except I may not be as onery as he is, LOL


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

brokencinch said:


> Ditto on that Spyder, Except I may not be as onery as he is, LOL


Well I am _older_ than Iride but I am a nice girl............


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Well I am _older_ than Iride but I am a nice girl............


It's true, you're older that iride but you are NOT a good girl!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Too old....No....I'm turning 15 soon


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

I just turned 16.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

25 here, and was just mistaken for 15! My moms vet said one day how nice it was for my mom to let me miss school for my pony! Hmmm someday I am gunna grow big and strong! lol I am surprised by some of the ages I must admit. haha


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

<---------- 23


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm 25.


----------



## foreverandalways (Jun 16, 2009)

IM the youngest so far to message on here IM 13 ...almost!


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey,
Wow some of the ages on here are amazing, im glad theres some older people, im sure you all have alot of knowledge to share.

Im 19


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Won't say it, hehe, because I don't wanna ya'll to judge me  But I will say this year it's very weird at my barn because I'm the third oldest at their day camp... I'm also the most advanced person (VERY weird because I'm not advanced at all.. O.O)


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

How the heck did I miss this thread for 3 months? lol 

I am over the hill a lil ways. 55 I'll be another year older in September.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Yay! I am not the only one over 50.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't worry, you are not the only middle-aged woman who remains passionate about horses....I am 48, living in South Africa with three horses, not very competitive but exploring natural horsemanship in a beautiful place. Just read Joe Camp's 'The Soul of a Horse' - great book, he only started keeping horses at age 60 or so, and learned some wonderful lessons. Hope to hear from you again...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

13, im mistaken for older though


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello, I am 47 yr. I had horses as a teenager. I am here to say Hi to all you fine people. I would like to have a horse again. All dreams start witha thought.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

just turned 36 but still feel 21


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm 18. ^.^


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

15. =]


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

I am 21!!!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> Just wondering if I am the oldest person here. I am 50-years-young  Hoping that some other "old timers" like me are still enjoying their horses.
> 
> And for all you youngsters out there, keep on riding. I love reading about your adventures with your horses and love seeing the pictures of you jumping (I used to do that myself, a long time ago!)


I'm 63 and have been riding since my dad bought me two yearlings when I was 12
Riding is my life and I get out a minumum of 4 times a week and each and every day I spend at least an hour with my guy.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Good, I'm not the oldest one here, thanks, RiosDad. (54's knocking on the door pretty loud.)
Gosh, was I supposed to be slowing down..? 
I bet it would be interesting to find out how many men there are here--riding seems to be top-loaded for the ladies in my area.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

toadflax said:


> Good, I'm not the oldest one here, thanks.


I think I am stuck with that honor ?..if indeed it* IS* an honor...LOL 

Iridehorses is next in line but RiosDad could be giving him a run for the money.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 32 - I remember when that seemed "old", lol


----------



## grandmacindy (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be 48 next month and got my first horse last year


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Hey, I got my first horse when I was 49. Can't believe I am saying "when I was 49" sigh......


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Spyder said:


> I think I am stuck with that honor ?..if indeed it* IS* an honor...LOL
> 
> Iridehorses is next in line but RiosDad could be giving him a run for the money.



I had to search back through every post to find out how old you are, Spyder--and I still don't know, but you are hilarious!
Well, we of the Over teh Hill Gang need mentors like you. I like to assume if I'm not riding anymore it's because I'm not breathing anymore.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

toadflax said:


> I had to search back through every post to find out how old you are, Spyder--and I still don't know, but you are hilarious!
> Well, we of the Over teh Hill Gang need mentors like you. I like to assume if I'm not riding anymore it's because I'm not breathing anymore.


 
I still ride even if it is at a reduced amount and what is more is I ride my stallion without a helmut...my head is too hard..LOL


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be 18 in September, but I don't look my age at all. People mistake me for a 13 year old. Has it's advantages and disadvantages. when I was like 15 I could still get buy the childrens ticket at the movies. But I once went to buy a ticket for a 14A movie and the person refused to sell me the ticket, I didn't have I.D. on me so she wouldn't do it. I had to have a friend buy my ticket for me.


----------



## msuhighfrequincy (Jul 7, 2009)

I was 19 once...For a year....But now I'm 45. I've been riding since I was 5! Well, a few breaks in there for college and babies but I'm having more fun then ever now.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Janet Cherry said:


> Don't worry, you are not the only middle-aged woman who remains passionate about horses....I am 48, living in South Africa with three horses, not very competitive but exploring natural horsemanship in a beautiful place. Just read Joe Camp's 'The Soul of a Horse' - great book, he only started keeping horses at age 60 or so, and learned some wonderful lessons. Hope to hear from you again...


Africa?!
Can I come live with you? He he.
What is it like? Hot?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

toadflax said:


> I had to search back through every post to find out how old you are, Spyder--and I still don't know, but you are hilarious!
> Well, we of the Over teh Hill Gang need mentors like you. I like to assume if I'm not riding anymore it's because I'm not breathing anymore.


I know how old Spyder is. How badly do you want that information? :lol: Maybe you have something to offer for that juicy bit of info? :shock:

Oh, and she's _old!_ :shock:


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Heheh, I'm new here, I don't think I better be bartering for classified information--or messing with anyone's carrots either...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

toadflax said:


> Heheh, I'm new here, I don't think I better be bartering for classified information--or messing with anyone's carrots either...


 
Very very wise decision.

I am abused by Joshie ALL the time.:-(

She is a real meaniehead !!:evil:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

toadflax said:


> Heheh, I'm new here, I don't think I better be bartering for classified information--or messing with anyone's carrots either...





Spyder said:


> I abuse Joshie ALL the time.
> 
> I am a real meaniehead !!:evil:


I'm glad you're not a carrot thief. We don't need any more bad guys like, well, a certain _super_moderator. <cough, cough> 

But..... I'm nice. Spyder is very, very mean.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Joshie said:


> I'm glad you're not a carrot thief. We don't need any more bad guys like, well, a certain _super_moderator. <cough, cough>
> 
> But..... I'm nice. Spyder is very, very mean.


Hmm, in cases such as these I think it's well advised to appear politic and deferrential...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

toadflax said:


> Hmm, in cases such as these I think it's well advised to appear politic and deferrential...


 
Another wise decision.

Joshie is mean, mean, mean and she will hunt you down if she decides to. She is a real meaniehead !!!!!!!!!!!!:-(


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I am new here, celebrated the 24th anniversary of my 21st birthday in January.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Another wise decision.
> 
> Joshie is nice, nice, nice !!!!!!!!!!!!





ozarkmama said:


> I am new here, celebrated the 24th anniversary of my 21st birthday in January.


I'm very nice. I could mention her exact age but I'm too nice to do that to mean *old* Spyder. She's had _many_ more than 24 anniversaries of her 31st birthday! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> *I'm very mean. I could mention her exact age but I'm too old myself. I have had many more than 64 anniversaries of my 31st birthday*! :shock::shock::shock:


 
Yeah I would look astonished at being that *OLD* too !!!!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm new too...

I'm 13 but everyone says I look much older.... O__o

I'm guessing Spyder is the carrot god so I'll ask her..... 
my carrot tracker thingy keeps messing up... and it won't like.... tell me what page the carrots are on as it did the first time... is that normal??


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Too many OLD FARTS







around here. Starting to stink the place up. 

Us youn'ens better get our gas masks out! LOL.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LaughingOutLoud said:


> I'm new too...
> 
> I'm 13 but everyone says I look much older.... O__o
> 
> I'm guessing Spyder is the carrot god





Cat said:


> Too many OLD FARTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Spyder already has a god complex. Please don't add fuel to the fire!

Cat, dear, you're old enough to be LOL's mother. Look at her avatar. It's a cat. Maybe she _is_ your child! Put your reading glasses back on. Don't worry, that stink you smell is your own gas. Apparently your hearing is going before your smeller fails you!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LaughingOutLoud said:


> I'm guessing Spyder is the carrot god so I'll ask her.....
> my carrot tracker thingy keeps messing up... and it won't like.... tell me what page the carrots are on as it did the first time... is that normal??


 
Yup Carrot God...I will accept that.

What do you mean doesn't show you where to go. The locator is active for only about 90 seconds to 2 minutes then you will need to refresh the page.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Me - old enough to be LOL's mother? Well since you are old enough to be MY mother - what does that make you?

Besides, dear beloved Senile ole bitty - that is you trying to gas us out. In fact I am quite sure you were trying to aim it specifically at poor Spyder.


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

hey!
I only picked this cat because it was the smallest picture on my computer...


now you've made me feel weird -_- now I must go and change my avatar... I hope your happy now!

PLUS! I'm joining Team Spyder


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Aw - the cat avatar is cute!

Well according to Joshie I am a Spyder Minion - so welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LaughingOutLoud said:


> hey!
> I only picked this cat because it was the smallest picture on my computer...
> 
> 
> ...


Well, dear, Spyder is old enough to be your great grandmother. As your grandmother, I'm telling you that your mother didn't teach you to use proper spelling and grammar. 

"Now you've made me feel weird. I must go and change my avatar... I hope you're happy now!"

Momma Cat, do a better job with your kitten or I'll have to use the Raid on her too!


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

Nobody paid me to use grammar today. Get over it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, don't blame my mother. Trust me she tried - she tried very, very hard. I'm just stubborn.

Not my kitten - she is spyder's problem now. Oh GREAAAAT GRANDMA - Joshie said you need to do a better job with your new spydie penguin.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey LOL - you do realize when they are talking to "Cat" they are talking to/about me, right?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LaughingOutLoud said:


> Nobody paid me to use grammar today. Get over it.





Cat said:


> Oh, don't blame my mother. Trust me she tried - she tried very, very hard. I'm just stubborn.
> 
> Not my kitten - she is spyder's problem now. Oh GREAAAAT GRANDMA - Joshie said you need to do a better job with your new spydie penguin.


LOL, as I tell my own young daughter, you you have to use proper grammar and practice your piano in the summer too. At the age of 13 nobody pays you to do anything. Your parents pay for you to be well educated. 

By the way, LOL, the dig was directed towards the old Cat, not the kitten. :lol:


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah.... I just now figured out that Joshie is talking to you Cat. I figured it was some weird pet name I picked up thanks to my old avatar.

By the way... spydie penguins shall inherit the earth... :twisted:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

So do spydie penguins catch fish in webs?


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

Cat said:


> So do spydie penguins catch fish in webs?


You better believe it!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a match.


----------



## Phalanx (Jan 8, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Phalanx said:


> Nevermind.


Frog legs are yummy.


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't get it.......




*Blonde is not a moment... ...It is a way of life*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LaughingOutLoud said:


> I don't get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/another-spyder-picture-31655/page3/


----------



## LaughingOutLoud (Jul 18, 2009)

How cold-hearted...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Yummy frog legs....


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

17  ill try and stay young lol


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm 17  and ben riding since I was 20 months old


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I've already said I'm 41. To answer one question that's been asked I am a guy - but that's not really important is it > the important question is what species am I - no one I know has yet to figure it out .

The people I went to school with when I was 16 still recognise me as me - but I don't have a clue who any of them are without asking, so something strange is going on wouldn't you say.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

13 here, 14 in December


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, so near as I can tell that makes 1 guy (of indeterminate species) to as many women & girls as there are dollars in the federal bailout packages.
Oops, RiosDad's a guy. That makes 2.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

toadflax said:


> Hmm, so near as I can tell that makes 1 guy (of indeterminate species) to as many women & girls as there are dollars in the federal bailout packages.
> Oops, RiosDad's a guy. That makes 2.


There's also Mike, Bill, Gene, and KY, among others.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

+6, okay, now we're getting somewhere.

There's a few guys who ride in my neck of the woods, some who even ride competitively and do a great job of it. I even knew a couple riding husbands whose wives didn't much care for horses. But if you're a lady looking for a date our riding clubs would not be the place it do it.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

toadflax said:


> +6, okay, now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> There's a few guys who ride in my neck of the woods, some who even ride competitively and do a great job of it. I even knew a couple riding husbands whose wives didn't much care for horses. But if you're a lady looking for a date our riding clubs would not be the place it do it.


But if you are a good looking guy, sounds like a great place to look for a date.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thirteen going on 14 July 23!!! =)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

im 14, 15 in october!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Quixotic said:


> I'm 22.
> Although I'm routinely mistaken for a high school student :\ I'm sure I'll appreciate looking young once I'm older, but at the moment it's just annoying lol


LOL I have the same problem! The other day this HS student came around to the houses in my neighborhood asking for donations...when I answered the door, he asked if my parents were home! :lol: I was like "Nope, just me and my husband!" lol 

And yes, you WILL appreciate it later on! ;-) I'm 29 and I already appreciate still being mistaken for a HS student!! haha


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

stacieandtheboys said:


> Side note on my 21st birthday I was asked at a shoe store if I was 15. LOL


LOL when I was 22 I got carded for an R rated movie!!! :lol:


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> But if you are a good looking guy, sounds like a great place to look for a date.



Yep, died-and-gone-to-heaven sort of place for a lonely cowboy...

and you don't have to be THAT good-looking, either...

but your horse better be.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

23...And a half.


----------

